# The CBC Test



## Lon (Dec 6, 2014)

Does your Primary Care Doctor order a CBC Test (Complete Blood Count) on you annually? This simple and painless test each year can help in diagnosing potentially dangerous health conditions and allow for treatment before condition becomes serious.


----------



## Vivjen (Dec 6, 2014)

Yes, he tests for most things....and let's me know if there is anything wrong.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 6, 2014)

They won't do the CBC annually at Kaiser unfortunately.  I rarely see the doctor, but I like to get a complete blood count when I can, been years now.  The couple I've had in the past showed good results.  If something was concerning, I'd probably research a natural treatment to correct it, as opposed to prescription drugs.


----------



## Lon (Dec 6, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> They won't do the CBC annually at Kaiser unfortunately.  I rarely see the doctor, but I like to get a complete blood count when I can, been years now.  The couple I've had in the past showed good results.  If something was concerning, I'd probably research a natural treatment to correct it, as opposed to prescription drugs.



Interesting, and what would be a natural treatment for a Non Hodgkins Lymphoma, which can be initially discovered with a CBC?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 6, 2014)

I don't know any specific alternative treatments for something as serious as Non-Hodgkin Lymphoma, but I'm sure there are some out there for those who may be interested, or maybe just something to use as complimentary along with traditional treatment if agreed to by the doctor. 

 But If someone just has a low red blood cell count, they may want to use herbs such as Yellow Dock, Pau d' Arco or Hawthorn to boost it without using pharmaceuticals.  To increase white blood cell count, Red Clover or Astragalus may be used before going to prescription drugs.  Those are the types of natural alternative that I may consider if my condition was not serious.


----------



## oldman (Dec 7, 2014)

I go twice a year to monitor my liver function because of taking a stating drug to control cholesterol. So, yes, I have a CBC twice per year. A year and a half ago, I found that I was anemic, which through my diet changes has now returned the numbers to normal.


----------



## QuickSilver (Dec 7, 2014)

oldman said:


> I go twice a year to monitor my liver function because of taking a stating drug to control cholesterol. So, yes, I have a CBC twice per year. A year and a half ago, I found that I was anemic, which through my diet changes has now returned the numbers to normal.



Yep... same with me... A CBC. a basic metabolic profile and a liver function test twice a year..


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 7, 2014)

Not unless I request it. I was with Kaiser up until 4 years ago when we sold our business and they did always do a CBC but I had been anemic. For a minute I couldn`t remember how or why they even discovered that but now I remember. I was a regular blood donor but went one time to donate and they wouldn`t let me because my blooddrop wouldn`t "sink" lol. So they told me to check with my doctor and they discovered that I was anemic. That sent them on a merry chase of every test imaginable-Colonoscopy, Endoscopy,Small Intestine Scan-can`t remember what all else-to find out where I was losing blood. All tests were negative so they gave up. But they did keep rechecking it.


----------

